# [Xinerama] Pas d'extensions pour la composition

## Animatrix

Bonjour à tous !!

Je tente un multi-screen, j'ai donc pris Xinerama.

Ma carte graphique est une Nvidia Geforce GTX 260M.

Mon xorg.conf : http://pastebin.com/f77a457aa

J'utiliserais KDE et j'aimerais avoir la composition, sauf que ca ne marche pas.

Mon XOrg.0.log : http://pastebin.com/f159eddf9

Merci pour l'aide!

----------

## guilc

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> Bonjour à tous !!
> 
> Je tente un multi-screen, j'ai donc pris Xinerama.

 

Erreur, xinerama est deprecated et à l'abandon !

Il faut maintenant utiliser xrandr pour cela, qui permet en plus d'ajouter/supprimer/déplacer les écrans en live.

Un peu de doc : http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2

----------

## Animatrix

Ok, mais xrandr (la commande seule) me retourne uniquement l'écran de portable.

Le VGA n'est pas listé.

Pourtant nvidia-settings est ok là dessus.

J'utilise le driver nvidia proprio...

----------

## CryoGen

Je suis passé par TwinView.

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1280x1024 +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +1280+0; CRT-0: 1024x768 +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +1024+0; CRT-0: 800x600 +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +800+0; CRT-0: 640x480 +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +640+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Il faut quand même activer le USE xinerama  :Wink: 

----------

## Animatrix

Est-ce que twienview gère bien le dual-screen ?

J'entends par là que si je maximise une fenêtre, je veux qu'elle ne le soit que sur l'écran courant et non sur les 2.

----------

## guilc

Bienvenue chez nvidia, le monde du hack...

```
Option "DynamicTwinView" "boolean"

    Enable or disable support for dynamically configuring TwinView on this X

    screen. When DynamicTwinView is enabled (the default), the refresh rate of

    a mode (reported through XF86VidMode or XRandR) does not correctly report

    the refresh rate, but instead is a unique number such that each MetaMode

    has a different value. This is to guarantee that MetaModes can be uniquely

    identified by XRandR.

    When DynamicTwinView is disabled, the refresh rate reported through XRandR

    will be accurate, but NV-CONTROL clients such as nvidia-settings will not

    be able to dynamically manipulate the X screen's MetaModes. TwinView can

    still be configured from the X config file when DynamicTwinView is

    disabled.

    Default: DynamicTwinView is enabled.

```

Il semblerait que cela marche avec xrandr, mais les écrans ne seraient pas identifiés correctement, mais via des fréquences de rafraichissement bizarres...

A fouiller donc dans cette direction...

----------

## CryoGen

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> Est-ce que twienview gère bien le dual-screen ?
> 
> J'entends par là que si je maximise une fenêtre, je veux qu'elle ne le soit que sur l'écran courant et non sur les 2.

 

Ca marche très bien si tu as activé le USE xinerama  :Wink: 

----------

